# Ginny & Ralph



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It would have been Ginny's 19th birthday today and Ralph's 20th on the 19th of March. I said that I wouldn't post here this year, but then thought that I just could not celebrate their birthdays, it would feel as if I had forgotten them and that will never ever happen

Happy Birthday Ginny and Ralph - we still miss and love you so much and hope that you are having a party there at the bridge, say hello to Kelly and Holly, and sending you some hugs to share out.

Play hard, run free and sleep softly, and when I see the stars tonight they will shine more brightly for you.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ginny and Ralph! The stars shine even brighter because of you. I'm sure my boys will help you celebrate. Rest easy sweet pups.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweet babies. Run free - play hard and sleep soft.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ginny and Ralph, I'll be looking for your stars tonight.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweet Ginny and Ralph! Your stars will always shine brightly for those who loved you. I hope you showed Magic the ropes when she got there last week.

Hugs to you too Jan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Have a very Happy Birthday, Ginny & Ralph.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Lovely pic Jan. xxx


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ginny and Ralph. No way are you forgotten. I love this photo.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

_*Happy Birthday To You Both.
Keep Playing Hard*
_


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ginny and Ralph!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What a sweet post. We never forget - ever. Sweet Ginny and Ralph, I hope everyday is a celebration at the bridge and that your waiting for us doesn't seem as long as our missing you.


----------

